# pig wallow/pool



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

I have 2 PBP and live on brown fine sand and therefore will not be able to have a pig wallow. Could some of you men [men do seem to be more knowledable about this kind of thing] and check out the pig pool. Could you give me some ideas on making one. I do know it says sturdy vinyl and I have seen pictures of the pig folding it in to so the rim is flexible. I need to figure out something. My pigs are short legged and clumbsy. I may just have to buy one.

http://www.paheartland.com/ppspecitems.htm

Thanks to both the men and the ladies for taking the time.


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

bonnie in indiana said:


> Could some of you men [men do seem to be more knowledable about this kind of thing]


HUH a sexist woman, that's something you don't see everyday.:1pig:
That piggy pool looks like it is made out of raft material, white water PVC rafts, not those cheap blow ups. You might be able to find someone that has one that is old and worn out for rafting, but good for your purposes, dig a hole in the ground and put it in it, (make sure it isn't a self bailer!) I would think pond liner would work as well.

Hope this helps, since i am just a woman:bash:


----------



## Joelle (Nov 17, 2007)

I know the ones from Heartland are pricey but I know people who swear by them for the PBP. They say they are extremely durable. I just wish they made them strong enough for a farm pig and I would by one for sure.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

3kidsomy said:


> HUH a sexist woman, that's something you don't see everyday.:1pig:
> 
> Hope this helps, since i am just a woman:bash:


I'm only a lowly female, so my advice isn't worth posting  though I do have PBP's and hogs so I must know a little more than a fence post, just a little.

Forgot to mention that almost all the people I've ever known who fancied PBPs were women, but they probably don't know much either...


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

OK OK- WE WOMEN know about a lot of things, much more than men. I made the comment to the effect of the vinyl. In my limited knowledge, I kinda would think that a man that does all the outdoor sport and stuff, might have a slightly better handle on the vinyl thing. I will never make that assumption again [in public] Thank you for all the replies.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Bonnie.
I have a rather large barrow who uses a childs plastic pool as a wallow/drinking bowl. Works well untill he puts a hoof hole in it.
Last summer I piggy sat a friends pot belly who was too short to get in and out of the existing pool. I was worried that the little guy would roast or at least be miserable so I purchased a second hard sided plastic pool and just cut a section of the side out. I left a few inches at the bottom so the water wouldn't leak out. It worked out great! The visiting pig loved it and used it daily. The best part was my big guy thought it was wonderful too, much easier for him to drink out of. 
It was a well spent $9! Worth a try for you anyway.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Folks around here use the hard plastic kiddie pools. I plan to do the same. Wouldn't be good with a hog's size, but they seem to work fine with the PBPs. It might work well 'cause we let our critters roam free on acreage. I only have a fence on the perimeter. Critters not confined don't seem to be as destructive.

Female here! )

______________________________

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73/deserthills123/NoNAISpiglaugh200.jpg


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

Rogo,

Your comment about not for big hogs made me laugh. My guy is not a PBP but he is a pet. He's of the feral, fuzzy, long tusk, +/-450# variety. He has made his own wallow in a spot that he likes, he also likes me to refresh the water in it each day.
The pool is mostly a drinking bowl. It is the one thing he has not figured out how to flip over. 
What gave me the chuckle was the fact that every once in a while he will squish himself into the pool and plop down for a while. He looks like a big blue or orange (depending on the pool color) piggy taco. His nose and rump just hanging over the edge and the sides folded up aroungd him. 
Silly pig!


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

SD, I had a pet Hampshire hog who hitched to a cart and took me for rides. As an adult, his back was 45 inches off the ground and he was 800 pounds. For him, I had an 8 foot round metal tank, one foot high. The dogs would join him in the tank. They all dragged in dirt, so I drained/rinsed/refilled it daily. Used a Shop Vac to drain it.

So there's an answer for just about any situation. Just depends what works for each situation.

______________________________

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a73/deserthills123/NoNAISpiglaugh200.jpg


----------

